# Amost Time...



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Woo hoo! It's getting so much closer! Hubby made it down to Puebla about 3 weeks ago and I am getting ready to purchase my tickets in the next few weeks, as soon as I get baby girl's passport in hand!

I want to thank all of you so much for the support and wealth of information you have been to me, helping to put my mind at ease... Haha, I was even able to explain to him how to get a sim card from TelCel, how much it would cost, and that he would likely be given a discount and bonus minutes... And I was right! I've never stepped foot in a TelCel shop in Mexico, but you all have. 

I sold my car and am slowly finding homes for all my "stuff" so we can start completely over. It's a refreshing feeling actually.

I purchased an x-large shipping crate for my dog and she will be seeing the vet soon to make sure that she can get her "all's well" certificate 72 hours before leaving. 

Anyway, that's it! I'm excited to get down there finally! This has been a looooong journey, and now the adventure is about to begin!


----------

